# caribe ojo rojo



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

someone asked for a full tank/tub shot, so here's a good one. His eye gives him away in the pic. And never posted a top view yet, so here you go. He moves around more now. So i can get some pics while he moves which is the last pic. Hope you like. Might be putting in some small natural white gravel soon. He should totally change his look if I do so. The bare bottom is just so nice and easy. But the look is so blah.

Happy Turkey day.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice, does someone win a prize for spotting the fish in the top pic?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i'll send you a tooth when he sheds. Should be easy to find......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thats one hell of a nice beast...my only question is why not put that guy in a glass cage (show it off) instead of some half assed cattle tank?

/returns to off topic


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yur rhom is real nice looking. always impressed when you post pics. your a lucky guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I see his eye in the first pic, top left!

What a nice fish. Where do you keep this pool?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> thats one hell of a nice beast...my only question is why not put that guy in a glass cage (show it off) instead of some half assed cattle tank?
> 
> /returns to off topic


He spent all of his money on the fish now he cant afford a tank


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

haha feefa....you so funny. Dude.....the piranha are one of my "cheaper" hobbies bruthu.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

nice toys...really like the black and white pit..also love the ar15..sweet gun..they dont even feel like your shooting them when there firing..good luck with the monocle..DONT GET BIT


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

holy sh*t dude what do u do for a living! ill give u my beautiful compressus for ur car! lol and damn is that a gsxr?

edit r6*?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Man you must be filthy rich!!! You are now the coolest person I know!!!!

There someone said it............. feel better now?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

modded pontiac g8 gt
yamaha r1


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You can post all these pics but still not one of your measured Rhom.
Guess its easier to try and big yourself up for the kids on the site


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice rhom, Ive always been a fan of those skulls too

i'm happy you got all those guns you'll need them in the future when your dollar crashes and your country defaults on its foreign debt obligations, enjoy your turkey...


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

soul, that's the truth dude.

I know what you guys mean by the tub. In pictures it isn't great. But for the person with the tub it is great. The fish can be looked at close up above. The fish loose all skittishness. A shoal of pygos turn into straight killers when kept in these vats. I have done this in the past. I like the tub, especially the dimensions, but he will probably get an aquarium sooner or later.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

are the FNP90 and the AR on the bottom Airsoft rifles?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Feefa said:


> You can post all these pics but still not one of your measured Rhom.
> Guess its easier to try and big yourself up for the kids on the site


He probably pulled half those pics off of the internet except for maybe his dogs and his nice bb gun collection.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

some very nice toys weerhom. post some more pics of that car. including the interior. have you dont it up good on the inside? (you might wanna make a new thread in the lounge for that)

and nice pits









which state in US do you reside in?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great eye Tango. Yes, they are. tokyo.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good stuff......
I like my toys as well.....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

weerhom said:


> Great eye Tango. Yes, they are. tokyo.


Thank you for being honest. lol


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

why wouldn't i be tango? here are a couple more pics.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Weerhom your not ever going to win with some of these people, I personally could care less if the rhom is 16 or 18 inches. Point is you have got a really nice fish and people are jealous keep the pics coming and shrug off the poor haters.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats a mix of toy guns with real guns with no disclaimer man. lol.

Nice rhom though btw. Very nice. Don't think I've ever told you that. While the overhead shots of that fish are cool for a change, I too hope to see it in a tank someday. Just for viewing reasons...


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

tango...was it the trigger pins missing on the ar that gave it away? hey, fear and loathing rocks. where in mi are you? i live in the mitten too. seem like a cool dude


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool!!!. love the snappers bro!!!.....









Why did you name this thread "Caribe ojo rojo", Caribes don't have red eyes and you' don't even have a Caribe......









Cheers.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

weerhom said:


> tango...was it the trigger pins missing on the ar that gave it away? hey, fear and loathing rocks. where in mi are you? i live in the mitten too. seem like a cool dude


Take down pins and finish on the AR. P90 has some kind of supressor...civilian model, the FNPS90 doesn't offer anykind of fixed barrel extention mimicing a supressor to the best of my knowledge. 
I'm located in Lansing. 
Thanks for the compliment. Not sure if many here would agree with you though. lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

never knew jiggy moved to tokyo!

insane rhom man!


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

baller car weehorn.

nice frog too, and those are some nice looking pits.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Are one of those watches a rolex daytona? I'm looking to get a G8 GT too. How moded is yours?


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Nice rhom. I saw your car and thought I'd found another aussie on the boards. G8 is a rebadged commodore SS isn't it? A few of my mates have them, fun drive. Do you guys get the HSV (435ish hp)versions over there? My neighbour has a tricked out HSV maloo ute, puts out about 500hp at the rear wheels, thing is death come quickly.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

maloos are sick!

i wish we had them in the states. our trucks are downright terrible.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes we have the gxp which is about 435hp. i have the gt and it modded to be at about 420 hp. cai, full magna exhaust, chipped, mild cam, and torque converter.watches are tissot t touch titanium, ecko duo and a jpm exstasy 4ct diamond watch.

all piranha were called caribes by the indians in sa. not just cariba.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i envy you


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

mose said:


> yes we have the gxp which is about 435hp. i have the gt and it modded to be at about 420 hp. cai, full magna exhaust, chipped, mild cam, and torque converter.


Some nice hp. Have to say I'm jealous of your rhom and snapper, can't get anything over here.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Moving this to the lounge since the original topic no longer seems to be the topic...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lame toy's that don't carry much in the line resale value...you seem to have pressed you're self into a losings market...posting gun pic on a bed and some randome boat on the water...give me a break guy....some times we all need to sac-up.

some spelling error's still I could give two shits


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

also you're threads title's are illogical, honestly it makes you look like some kind of dick nose(or handicapped if thats the case... I'm sorry about my comments)....my opinion has been made... I'm done playing with you kids....good luck being the bad ass that post's as a low class goof.... guns on you're $40 bed spread...this thread is full of all kinds WIN! haha!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> lame toy's that don't carry much in the line resale value...you seem to have pressed you're self into a losings market...posting gun pic on a bed and some randome boat on the water...give me a break guy....some times we all need to sac-up.
> 
> some spelling error's still I could give two shits










Anybody can find those pics on the net and re post them.







Lol Yeah nice gun collection on your $40 bed spread.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Moving this to the lounge since the original topic no longer seems to be the topic...


But its about a piranha.... eh whatever....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weerhom said:


> haha feefa....you so funny. Dude.....the piranha are one of my "cheaper" hobbies bruthu.


 jiggy is that you?????


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg i just noticed the watched next to the guns on the bed whats that all about? lol

anyway all i wanted to see was more pics of the car.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

When your cobra bites you and you die can I have your turtle?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


A lot more watch brands out there than just Tag or Omega!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

1rhom said:


> ^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


A lot more watch brands out there than just Tag or Omega!!!
[/quote]

:laugh: this is what i wanted to point out

Rolex have some real nice watches. one of my favourite brands although they are a little over rated at times imo

maurice lacroix have some superb watches

rotary, seiko, police, and panerai are also great watches and some of my personnal favourites. although panerai watches cost a small fortune but they are excellent. one day i hope to own one :nod:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

1rhom said:


> ^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


A lot more watch brands out there than just Tag or Omega!!!
[/quote]
Sure there is but not worth showing off. Not saying his watches are shitty just saying for flash value and the best time pieces around are those two.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i will agree omega is a worthy watch. but tag







never been a fan of them. not impressed by their time pieces


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Depending on which style you get, some Tags are not the nicest lookers thats for sure. Wasn't up until I got one that I really liked them. I got a Auto chrono and man they are nice and a watch for a lifetime for sure!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

why in the world would I put my oily guns on my nice bed spread. That bed spread is a junk one. Laid it out to place the guns on. you guys are ridiculous. I have 15 venomous snakes in all. you can see them in the reptile forum. I don't buy stuff for its value fools, I buy it because i like it. See...i will never have to sell things for money...enough said.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


A lot more watch brands out there than just Tag or Omega!!!
[/quote]
Sure there is but not worth showing off. Not saying his watches are shitty just saying for flash value and the best time pieces around are those two.
[/quote]
Agreed!! Now if he had a Vacheron Constantin ,Pateke Philipe i'd love to see them!!! I'm a big fan of Oris myself,also would love to get my hands on a Rloex Daytona Cosmograph!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pateke's are deadly but a little outta my price range for those bad boys. Beautiful watches though for sure!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This clown just sent me a pm acting all hard trying to tell me off!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another ruined thread.......
I'm not sure why you guys feel the need to nit pick everything around here......Or take his topics way off course.....

But I'll be watching the next thread for you derailers.......it's getting ready to come to an end.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

1rhom said:


> ^^^ If p Dan gets your turtle I want the cobra. It's only fair I figure and the least you can do. I agree with trigger what's with the watches? If they are not a Tag or Omega then there's no point in putting them there.


A lot more watch brands out there than just Tag or Omega!!!
[/quote]
Sure there is but not worth showing off. Not saying his watches are shitty just saying for flash value and the best time pieces around are those two.
[/quote]
Agreed!! Now if he had a Vacheron Constantin ,Pateke Philipe i'd love to see them!!! I'm a big fan of Oris myself,also would love to get my hands on a *Rloex Daytona Cosmograph!!!*
[/quote]

f*ck yesbro thats what im talking about







those watches are deadly. plus they also make some awesome colour morphs on the watch face and the bezel


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Another ruined thread.......
> I'm not sure why you guys feel the need to nit pick everything around here......Or take his topics way off course.....
> 
> But I'll be watching the next thread for you derailers.......it's getting ready to come to an end.


OP was the one who took the original thread off topic instead of hitting the report button so we could remove one post and keep it on track. Posting patterns show that he enjoys troll-baiting for the attention and there are certainly plenty of trolls to feed these days. I'm fed up with all involved...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Another ruined thread.......
> I'm not sure why you guys feel the need to nit pick everything around here......Or take his topics way off course.....
> 
> But I'll be watching the next thread for you derailers.......it's getting ready to come to an end.


OP was the one who took the original thread off topic instead of hitting the report button so we could remove one post and keep it on track. Posting patterns show that he enjoys troll-baiting for the attention and there are certainly plenty of trolls to feed these days. I'm fed up with all involved...
[/quote]

I could and would agree wit ya....But this was where it started as far as I'm concerned...
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=2455667

But fact is that the member know better as well and play right into everything as well..

I'm also fed up man...Something has/will be done for future incidents.......:rasp:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

someone been naughty?

someone is gonna get a severe paddling by AK and co.









this thread was not totally ruined. sure there were some bashing but most of us had a nice convo about watches and his pets


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The cobra is deadly, I have already commented on the Rhom. Not really into turtles but looks gnarly I have a pit too so can't say nothing bad.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> someone been naughty?
> 
> someone is gonna get a severe paddling by AK and co.:laugh:
> 
> this thread was not totally ruined. sure there were some bashing but most of us had a nice convo about watches and his pets


It's the point.......It's every darn thread he starts...You guys know whats up....thats all I'm going to say...

I'm not debating this issue one bit.......it's just going to end is all...One way or another...
this guy should beable to post without being bashed...He does not have to post a pic of his fish with a ruler just to please everyone....Yeah he kinda asked for it with the way he goes about posting...

But fact of the matter is---everyone involved knows damn good and well what they are doing everytime they post....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see why you (weerhom) cant just post pics of your piranha, or your other hobby's then just let people comment on them then you can respond. you know just have a civil discussion.

instead you rub people up the wrong side. you also never answeres anyones questions either. many people have been nice to you and asked questions regarding his setup, genuine question like we all do in other peoples threads but you nevr answere. you just post BS comments and really annoying thread titles too.

ive been nothing but civil to you and never bashed you over anything. but i totally understand why others have such a negative reaction towards you.

anyway just thought id voice my opinion on the situation. but thats it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hof?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

huh?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

what questions did i not answer trigger lover? The topic description is suppose to be a catchy phrase to get people to look. And it works with nearly 1,000 people looking at my posts EVERY TIME!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoyed looking through the pics, beast of a rhom!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Hof?


Ah leave him alone he's English.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sup weerhom, your gats look like they are AEG







, have fun with that


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ja said:


> Hof?


Ah leave him alone he's English.








[/quote]

atleast explain. unless your referring to Hassellhof??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

joey said:


> sup weerhom, your gats look like they are AEG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gats" joey'd is so hood.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to see more pics of your toys!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i will get the cars' interior shots for trigger lover. anything else???? I have some video of my shark pool i can try to download. 180 gallon tank of wild and captive rooseveltiella?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

id definelty be interested in seeing your shark pond. 
and the car of course









thanks man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

is that your house that the stuff is parked in front of?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

your pit is sexy.

are those sub woofers you got in the jeep?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

this is my house.and yes 3 12" l7's with an alpine head unit 750.4 and 1200.1 kicker amps with boston acoustic highs. That's my winter ride. The g ride is strictly for fun.

And thanks for the compliments on my dogs. They are very important to me. We try to hit all the shows in the nearby surrounding states.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> Hof?


Ah leave him alone he's English.








[/quote]

atleast explain. unless your referring to Hassellhof??
[/quote]







hall of fame dude

weerhom that cobra is unreal man I bet you can't handle him at all though eh got any more pics of it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ahh i see

i bet ja did not know that either


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah he could they just remove the fangs and the venom glands and they eat and live normal you can even handle them but that f*ck up IMO.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

IMO you shoulda gotten a GTO...Thats a Sharp vehicle although the gxp's are solid


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't read everyone's posts, but this guy has a few very nice collections/hobbys. Don't understand why people are slamming..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't either. It's all cool stuff my personal opinion is just that anybody who owns a Cobra is nuts.







Centipedes I can deal with, ditto Scorpions (I have one myself) but every cobra I've ever seen in person (wildlife exibitions and such) was nothing but several feet of failed anger manegment classes.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice collection man, pits are awesome. Also diggen the frogs


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> I didn't read everyone's posts, but this guy has a few very nice collections/hobbys. Don't understand why people are slamming..


i think its just his deuchy attitude. nice big rhom though.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick G said:


> I didn't read everyone's posts, but this guy has a few very nice collections/hobbys. Don't understand why people are slamming..


i think its just his deuchy attitude. nice big rhom though.
[/quote]

Exactly.... If you've kept up with any of his posts, he just has a "my sh*t don't stink" attitude. Even on the internet perception is reality.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I didn't read everyone's posts, but this guy has a few very nice collections/hobbys. Don't understand why people are slamming..


i think its just his deuchy attitude. nice big rhom though.
[/quote]

Exactly.... If you've kept up with any of his posts, he just has a "my sh*t don't stink" attitude. Even on the internet perception is reality.
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i mean, one person trolls the thread and instead of just being like "whatever" he basically throws more wood on the fire by posting pics of his jet ski.

what was this guys first thread on here titled "the rarest reptiles on this site" or something like that. give me a break, having nice things doesnt give someone a pass to act like an arrogant snob.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nick G said:


> what was this guys first thread on here titled "the rarest reptiles on this site" or something like that. give me a break, having nice things doesnt give someone a pass to act like an arrogant snob.


To be fair the thread title was "some of the rarest repiles" and considering he keeps black mamba's, gabon vipers and cobra's he's probably right..
I guess if your crazy enough to live with creatures like that you might aswell show off about it..

I did laugh a bit when someone asked why he keeps his rhom in a tub and he responded by posting pics of his jetski and guns :laugh:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The only thing I hate is the thread titles. Caribe ojo rojo stfu learn some english get out my country.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> The only thing I hate is the thread titles. Caribe ojo rojo stfu learn some english get out my country.


Oh Dios Mio!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> what was this guys first thread on here titled "the rarest reptiles on this site" or something like that. give me a break, having nice things doesnt give someone a pass to act like an arrogant snob.


To be fair the thread title was "some of the rarest repiles" and *considering he keeps black mamba's, gabon vipers and cobra's he's probably right..
I guess if your crazy enough to live with creatures like that you might aswell show off about it..*

I did laugh a bit when someone asked why he keeps his rhom in a tub and he responded by posting pics of his jetski and guns :laugh:
[/quote]
no doubt. im not saying his collection isnt impressive, it absolutely is. im just not sure where, in his head, it turned into a dick measuring contest.... because thats the impression i get. there are a ton of us on here with toys and hobbies other than Piranha... doesnt mean everyone is going to upload pictures of their possessions the second money is called into the picture.

i guess it takes all types of people to make the world go round.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

You got it made bro...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> The only thing I hate is the thread titles. Caribe ojo rojo stfu learn some english get out my country.


Signature added


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

You live with your grandma how cute good for you man.



weerhom said:


> this is my house.and yes 3 12" l7's with an alpine head unit 750.4 and 1200.1 kicker amps with boston acoustic highs. That's my winter ride. The g ride is strictly for fun.
> 
> And thanks for the compliments on my dogs. They are very important to me. We try to hit all the shows in the nearby surrounding states.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Genesis8 said:


> You got it made bro...


He probably still lives at home.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That was a let down.... All that expensive and rare crap and I expected him to live in a Mansion or a huge fricken house. My apartment is bigger than that house. Reminds me of the people that live in trailer parks but drive escalades.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mega lolz at nick's post


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I guess if he's a douche, let the slamming continue!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope! No slamming of weerhom you poor jealous members! Go to school get that motherfuckin' education cause a gun aint gonna tear that 30 foot wall down, your fists aint gonna tear that 30 foot wall down but an education might just tear that motherrfuker down.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> mega lolz at nick's post


I'm bashing Trigger now.

For real..... Who says "mega lolz"?


----------

